# Dan Gurney Classic



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Rich......just because, could you post a photo of the track?


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

ditto on the track
but can take a few picks at the race?
I WANT TO SEE CARS!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

TransAms









Fray









I will be taking pictures at the race, but sometimes it is difficult to do that when I am racing and also a race official.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Very cool track! Wish I lived out that way.

Tom


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Both of the classes that we will be running in the Dan Gurney Classic will use the same chassis. The rules for those are the same as for the ECHORR T-Jet SS class with minor differences. HOCOC allows Dash chassis and 2 lamination 16 ohm armatures to be used. An ECHORR legal chassis will be legal for this race. The ASRL race is for cars with vintage TransAm type bodies. Any body type that was used in the 1:1 1966-1972 series is legal, but squashed down Fray style bodies will not be allowed. The bodies must have rear windows. For the SS race any ECHORR legal body may be used. You will be allowed to use the same chassis in both races and switch bodies if you like.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

ASRL









T-Jet SS


----------

